# A good Baitcaster for Inshore use.



## SALTLIFE34 (Mar 16, 2009)

I have grown up using a Baitcaster and personally do not like spinning reels. I'm looking to buy one for Inshore fishing (reds, specs, etc.) Just looking forsuggestions.


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

REVO SX or SXT!


----------



## BIGKENNY (Dec 30, 2008)

i prefer the abu gacia 6600 with a 6'6 or 7'0 rhino rod


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

I use the Calcutta 250 and for larger bull reds the Calcutta 400 they are both great reels however for specs and smaller reds the 250 is a better. Just my .02


----------



## PennFish (Oct 18, 2007)

Another vote for the Calcutta 250 great reel.:bowdown


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Shimano Curado


----------



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

If you dont like spinning reels then you can GTFO!! Just kiddin lol, i have an Okuma i use sometimes, its cheap but it works pretty well.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Freespool (3/25/2009)*Shimano Curado


they are good reels, but i have noticed some corrosion. they aren't really built for saltwater use. that being said, they are a good reel. if you can get your hands on one of the old bantam curados that's the ticket.


----------



## Funman (Aug 8, 2008)

iv used abu garcia for years in salt water and they hold up good if you do your part. if im just using lures i use a low profile reel and for the money the shimano crestfire is a great buy.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

> *nb&twil (3/26/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Freespool (3/25/2009)*Shimano Curado
> ...


Were have you seen corrosian on a curado. The reel is built as corrosion resistant as a calcuta. It has the same gear material , simple braking system, and analuminum body.


----------



## dantheman1 (Apr 28, 2008)

Check out quantum energy PT


----------



## SALTLIFE34 (Mar 16, 2009)

I have a Quantum Energy PT. It's not the newest model that just came out but its only about a year or two old. I use it for bass fishing and I just didnt realize it would hold up to some of the bigger Inshore Fish. I'll start using that one but I would still like to buy a new one too. Thanks for the help so far and keep the suggestions coming. Also what is a good tough rod touse for Inshore?


----------



## islander lightscaping (Aug 18, 2008)

I've used low profile and the "round" style for years. I started out on the old 5400 and 5500 C3 reels. I think the low profiles are more comfortable for using all day long, but I switch rods often so that really isn't a problem. Maybe you could try one of each style and see which best fits your style of fishing.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Freespool (3/25/2009)*Shimano Curado


Ditto................. 

Used a bunch of different styles and the Shimano Curado's are my favorite... Never failed, basically bullet proof, fantastic drag systems, adjusted right no professional overspin, and they last for many many years. I had a 10 year old 200 series that had a huge number of miles on it, and posted it on e-bay. It brought $110.00. That's a lot to be said for a reel this old that originallycostless thanwhat I sold it for....... Last year there was a special on these reels (the 200 and 300 series), I think it was $50 and $75 dollar factory rebates. I picked up 4 new ones (with the rebates) from Steve at Lost Key right before he shut down. Check them out, you will not be disappointed.....

PS The price has went up a bit, I think the 200's are running close to $200 now but worth every penny..........


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

> *chasin-tail (3/25/2009)*REVO SX or SXT!


I bought the Revo SX a few weeks ago. Love it, it cast real far. I bought the bottom line Revo first, and had a backlash problem. The SX and SXT have a better anti-backlash sys.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Shimano curado or Daiwa coastal


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

> *surfstryker (3/26/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *chasin-tail (3/25/2009)*REVO SX or SXT!
> ...




I bought my firsts REVO last year and love it!!! I have or had ALL the rest and this is one great reel! It fits great in your hand and the drag is second to none! I have a Curado 200,Calis,Quantum Cabo PT,...I would sell them all to get a few more STX's!!!

Call if you are interested in one!


----------



## Jeff Russell (Jun 16, 2008)

I really like the Quantum Accurist Saltwater but I don't think they make it anymore.You can probably find one on ebay for about$100 or so. However, I have used the new Revo and its a great reel...just a little to expensive for me right now.


----------



## eli17 (Nov 4, 2007)

Diawa Tierra 153H. Good all around inshore reel. They retail for $125, but you can pick them up on ebay for around $100.


----------



## Saltfisher (Mar 26, 2009)

i use a Abu Garcia Revo S. it works great for inshore, and I also use it bass fishin.


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

My abu garcia 4600 c3s and c4s are the best bait casters I have ever had. Dependable, long lasting, affordable, good quality, low profile reels that require little or no maintenance and make the nastiest salt water seem like purified tap water. Rigged up with some 12lb Stren or Ande on one of my 6,6 or 7 ft All Stars they cant be beat for inshore fishing.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

i have a shimano curado 200 on a 6ft feniwick


----------

